# Is feeding whole milk okay for my German Shepherd?



## JPJ9M (Apr 23, 2017)

I give my other dog (Aussie) milk on the regular since he eats raw, but I'm not too sure with my GSD pup. He's been having some diaherra and I think it might be linked to the milk, but I'm not sure. I'm definitely going to cut it out of his diet, but what are your experiences with it and is milk good for them if they can tolerate it?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Most dogs can't digest cows milk which can lead to vomiting, pain, diarrhea or gas. 

According to DNM, "Cow milk also contains different forms of the beta-lactoglobulin and alpha-lactalbumin proteins, which have also been linked to allergic reactions."

Raw Goat's milk (from a health food store or Whole Foods) would be a better choice. It contains nutrients, probiotics and enzymes that can benefit your dog. Read about it here: 
 [FONT=&quot]Answers Raw Pet Food Company: ADDITIONAL - Raw Goat's Milk 

Moms 
[/FONT]


----------



## NicholasWatson (Sep 11, 2020)

The biggest part of dogs cannot digest milk from cows and sheets. Be very careful with it. I know this is a pretty old topic, but I'm still interested in the information here, I've never thought about baby food for Pets. It seems to me that over time, the share price of baby food will increase. Because the quality of food will also grow. When my child was very young, I fed him with holle food formula from Holle Stage PRE Cow German. Then this food was considered one of the best, but the price was not small. Right now, I think Holle food is one of The best feeds. Because over time, the quality of food increases , but the price is always stable, and the child receives all the vitamins necessary for his body. This is very important for your health. I recommend this baby food to everyone.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No milk.
They don’t need it, and can’t digest it,


----------

